# Left frozen bloodworms out overnight, can they still be used?



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

I've done this so many times now and have been throwing out the thawed out food. It's the kind in the individually sealed cubes. What do you all think? Would one thaw really do that much harm?


----------



## gabysapha (Oct 26, 2011)

Well... I wouldnt want to eat frozen-thawed raw food left overnight at room temperature. Or were the worms in the fridge?


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

If they were in the fridge you would probably be ok. if on the counter I would probably throw out.

Curt


----------



## statler&waldorf (Apr 24, 2012)

If the cube is still sealed, I can't imagine it would be that bad, especially if it was just overnight and the cubes are still cold. I've done that before, and fed the refrozen cubes without a problem.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Do a sniff test...


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

Your fish will most likely still eat them. I think you're probably alright to use them.

Also, I've been to a LFS before when they're getting their shipment in of frozen food and I was amazed because most of the frozen food had already thawed before being put in their freezer.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

BenderBendingRodriguez said:


> Your fish will most likely still eat them. I think you're probably alright to use them.
> 
> Also, I've been to a LFS before when they're getting their shipment in of frozen food and I was amazed because most of the frozen food had already thawed before being put in their freezer.


that how it works! lol...most of the time, they just refreeze it...

if u buy during the summer month, give the package a sniff ..if it smell bad..don't buy that batch

since it's seal and air tight...i dont' see why u can't reuse it


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Consider buying freeze dried.

http://www.almostnaturalfishfood.us...s_id=5&zenid=957ba907724bc9d4680c62e21a9e9076


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

I appreciate everyones perspectives and maybe I'll tried freezdried but I think my dwarf puffer would be dissapointed. I did buy some more for him but I refroze the stuff I left out this time and will probably periodically feed it to my other fishes who don't depend solely on the bloodworms.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

thesawguy said:


> ...maybe I'll tried freezdried but I think my dwarf puffer would be disappointed...


Not sure why you think that. Freeze drying only removes moisture, which gets replaced as soon as the product hits water. My fish (none are puffers) love the freeze dried stuff.

Send me your address and I'll mail you a sample.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

for human consumption you would never do that, even sealed. 

the problem is that those worms are now 12hrs into decay. granted in the wild fish nibble on dead stuff till its gone. the question is are you willing to risk that unknown?


----------



## flc (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm totally in agreement with AD- the food is probably OK, but think of it in terms of risk management. 

Estimate the risk of losing $X.XX worth of fish food vs. $XX.XX of fish. Now add in the value of your time and factor in any emotional attachment you may have toward your livestock. If your losses are acceptable, then go ahead and use it.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Leaving it out one night will be just fine. If the fish eats it then it obviously hasn't become terribly foul yet. I find that fish have a great sense (whether via smell or taste) of what food is no good to be consumed so if they keep it down and don't spit it out -- then you're fine.


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

I guess if I'm going to confine these fish to a life of captivity then the least I can do is not feed them questionable food. The lives of these bloodworms will have been all for naught though. I think I might be trolling now.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

thesawguy said:


> I guess if I'm going to confine these fish to a life of captivity then the least I can do is not feed them questionable food. The lives of these bloodworms will have been all for naught though. I think I might be trolling now.


Fair enough, but remember...these fish in the wild do not just get sick & die when they are scavenging around and happen to ingest a dead animal that has "gone bad". These fish would know it does not taste/smell edible and would spit it out. 

Don't treat them like humans. Humans are so domesticated we have come to depend on heat to cook our foods and so our body is not use to ingesting raw or food that has "gone bad". Which is why we develop vomiting/diarrhea when we eat something that is bad. I don't think this is the case at all for fish/animals.


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

Received some freeze dried blood worms and black worms from Tom from St Louis. The puffer is nibbling on them but not chasing them down voraciously. She does prefer the blood worms over the black worms. I'm going to try and get her used to them though. This would be much easier than scraping off small chunks from the frozen cubes every day with a steak knife. Many thanks Tom!


----------

